# Clutch Kit Question



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey all,

To start with Im new here and I've spent several hours reading threads already. Wow...This site seems like one of the best.

But the reason Im here:
I've got a buddy building his wheeler this winter. He's riding a 06(or 07) Artic Cat 700 LE. NOT an H1. He's wanting to put a clutch kit it in it but all the clutch kits say for use with a "stock motor/stock exuast".
Motor has been ported/polished and he's got an HMF pipe. He's wondering what he should do about his clutching. He's planning on 27s or 28s in a skinny/wide Silverbacks or Laws. 

Will a regular clutch kit be fine or does he need to buy the springs/weights/helix?

If you no one can answer this can you guys maybe point me in the direction of somewhere that can? Thanks.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Did you try looking in the Artic Cat section. We have "how-to's" for clutching there.

I dont see how the effects of ported and polished head and a pipe could make the clutching any different.


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok sorry guys, maybe a mod can move this thread over the to the articat forum.

I didnt see the different brand specific forums till after I created this.

Although after looking through all the pages and how to threads they dont have anything about motor mods and clutching.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

The motor won't have anything to do with the clutching.. Just get you some springs to put in it, you don't need a whole clutch kit..


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You don't really need the wet springs. I would either the Dalton HAC kit it will say for something like 29.5 inch tires...but don't worry its only 18.5 gram rollers in it. Or EPI 18 gram roller weights and Yellow secondary spring. I get everything Dalton from Ritter Cycle Racing. If you need a link let me know.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I sent you a vistor message. Click on your profile and you can see it. It has the info and link you need. I like the Dalton kits but the EPI is just as good. maybe a little cheaper. Just make sure you call and order it he gets the Dalton from Ritter.


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

Tell him to get a copperhead vdi, m109r injector, yellow epi spring, 18.5 or 18 gram rollers, fixed plate mod and primary machined...secondary if he wants more top end. He wont even believe its the same bike after that.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

^x2


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Savageman69 said:


> Tell him to get a copperhead vdi, m109r injector, yellow epi spring, 18.5 or 18 gram rollers, fixed plate mod and primary machined...secondary if he wants more top end. He wont even believe its the same bike after that.


Sorry for my ingnorance: whats a Copperhead vdi (programmer), whats a different injector going to do (pour more fuel/air in), whats a fixed plate mod, and primary machined(what needs to be machined. 

Really sorry for making you spell it out, but this is EXACTLY the stuff he's looking for....He basically wants and ungodly machine and he's starting with the 700.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

you hit the nail on the head on the programmer and the injector = mo powa! Adam Harvey does the machining for the primary, basically machines the sheaves on the primary (taking some off) to let the belt ride lower in the primary and higher in the secondary, resulting in a lower gear. The fixed plate mod allows your primary sheaves (pulleys) to close up and come together even closer, allowing the belt to ride further up in the primary thus raising your over-all gear ratio allowing you to gain a few more mph. you can google Airdam clutching, and find his website. he does good work. i have his stage one on my 400 and it made a world of difference. he also puts a non slip surface on the primary sheaves.


----------

